

Ask HN: Help price my SDK? - rolandal

Can anyone point me in the right direction of where I can find some examples and ideas on how to price an SDK for iOS/Android that charges based upon active users/month ?
Right now, I'm thinking around 0.02 / active user / month, but when I look at some of the larger more popular apps, it seems unfeasible to charge this much ?
What are the average active user % of total downloads usually?&#60;p&#62;Thank you!&#60;p&#62;Roland
======
rolandal
Looking for any kind of input...

